# What is there's a problem ??



## daranco (Aug 30, 2008)

I know that if I purchase a car at a dealership next to where I live..
if I notice an unacceptible problem, I can refuse to accept delivery - a force
the dealership to fix the issues before I sign & take delivery. What options does
one have if a similat situation occurs at the PCD ??


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

same


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Jonathan must've been busy yesterday 
What most people don't know is that the performance center is more than a track , driving schools and re-delivery. It has a state of the art repair facility for BMW's, Mini's and Rolls Royce's. They service the cars that are leased by BMW plant employees (and there's a bunch of them). Plus, before your car gets to the PC, it goes thru the VPC and also gets a look over by the PC people...all before you see it. So, no worries, mate.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thankfully, problems are few and far between. Most of the time, if there is an issue, it is due to the dealer ordering the vehicle incorrectly (wrong color wood trim, wrong exterior / interior color, heated seats missing, etc...). We have no control in those situations and the customer will need to call their dealer. It is between the dealer and customer to work out those issues.

In the unlikely event we do discover an operational problem or blemish, we try to correct it prior to delivery if at all possible. If that can't be done, it is documented and will be fixed upon returning to your local dealer. If it happens to have paint or body damage from being transported we will notify the dealer and the customer as soon as we discover the problem.

Just like at a dealer, you can always not take delivery. However you'll need to call your dealer and work out the arrangments before doing so. Each state is different in how long you have to back out a sale once a tag has been applied for. In almost 9 years, I think I've only seen this happen twice.

I'm personally of the mindset that if you think negatively, then negative things will happen. So, just think about how much fun you'll have taking delivery of your new BMW with us. No sense worrying about the things you can't control.

Let me know if you have any questions. I'm leaving after this message and going to Greensboro, NC for an American Cancer Society meeting this weekend so I won't have access to the internet until Sunday or Monday.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

+1


----------

